# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] دور المحاسب القانوني في تحليل و تقييم المنشآت

## edcsallam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دراسة وتحليل
لــــ
دور المحاسب القانوني 
في
تحليل و تقييم المنشآت 
أعداد 
احمد سلام
محاسب ومراجع قانوني وخبير مالى


دور المحاسب القانوني فى تحليل وتقييم المنشآت

ــ تلعب المعلومات المحاسبية دوراً أساسياً فى تحريك وتنمية الاقتصاد الوطنى وتنمية الاستثمارات فى ظل النظم الاقتصادية المختلفة. وتزداد أهمية الدور الذى تلعبه المعلومات المحاسبية عندما تنهج الدولة فلسفة الاقتصاد الحر حيث تعتبر هذه المعلومات أحد عناصر البنية التحتية الأساسية التى ترتكز عليها سوق المال. ويعتبر سوق المال هو القناة التى يمكن من خلالها تحويل مدخرات الأفراد إلى الاستثمارات فى مشروعات مختلفة تساهم فى تنمية الاقتصاد الوطنى. ويلعب الوسطاء الماليين ووسطاء المعلومات دوراً هاما لتحقيق هذا الغرض. وفى الوقت الذى يهتم فيه الوسطاء الماليين ــ مثل البنوك، وشركات الاستثمار، وصناديق الاستثمار ، وشركات التأمين ــ بتجميع مدخرات الأفراد والبحث عن فرص استثمارية مناسبة لأغراض اتخاذ قرارات استثمارية مختلفة، فإن وسطاء المعلومات ــ مثل المراجعين ، والمحاسبين القانونيين، والمحللين الماليين، ورجال الصحافة الاقتصادية ــ يهتمون بتوفير معلومات للمستثمرين، وللوسطاء الماليين الذين يمثلونهم، عن جودة الفرص الاستثمارية المختلفة. ويلاحظ أن كل من الوسطاء الماليين ووسطاء المعلومات يضيف قيمة بمساعدة المستثمرين فى التمييز بين الفرص الاستثماريةالجيدة والفرص الاستثمارية الرديئة.

وتلعب التقارير المالية دوراً أساسياً فى قيام كل من الوسطاء الماليين ووسطاء المعلومات بدورهم فى تنمية الاستثمارات وتحريك الاقتصاد الوطنى. إذ يضيف وسطاء المعلومات قيمة حقيقية وذلك إما بإضفاء مزيد من الثقة فى القوائم المالية (مثل المراجعين الخارجيين)، أو بتحليل المعلومات التى تتضمنها تلك القوائم (مثل المحاسبين القانونيين الذين يقدمون خدمات استشارية مختلفة، والمحللين الماليين). ومن ناحية أخرى، يعتمد الوسطاء الماليون والمستثمرون على المعلومات التى توفرها القوائم والتقارير المالية وغيرها من المعلومات فى تحليلهم للفرص الاستثمارية والإختيار من بينها.

ويجب أن يدرك مستخدمو المعلومات التى توفرها القوائم المالية أن هذه القوائم تتأثر بأنشطة المنشأة وبنظامها المحاسبى. ولذلك، فإنه يجب عند تحليل القوائم المالية لأغراض التقييم أن يفهم مستخدمو المعلومات المحاسبية أثر النظام المحاسبى على جودة هذه المعلومات التى تستخدم فى التحليل. وهذا يؤكد أهمية الدور الذى يلعبه المحاسبون القانونيون فى تحليل وتقييم المنشآت. إذ يتوافر للمحاسب القانونى جميع عناصر المعرفة والخبرة التى تمكن من توفير المعلومات المفيدة لأغراض اتخاذ القرارات الإستثمارية الجيدة. ويتبع المحاسب القانونى عادة منهجاً علمياً ويستخدم عدداً من الأدوات التى تمكنه من خدمة المستثمرين والوسطاء الماليين بتوفير المعلومات اللازمة لأغراض اتخاذ قرارات استثمارية فى شركات قائمة، أو انشاء مشروعات جديدة، أو لأغراض الاندماج، والاستحواذ، وأيضا لأغراض منح الائتمان. ونبين فيما يلى المنهج الذى يستخدمه المحاسب القانونى عادة عند تحليله وتقييمه لمنشآت الأعمال، والأدوات الرئيسية التى يستخدمها لتحقيق هذا الغرض



منهج المحاسب القانونى فى تحليل وتقييم الأعمال:

من المعروف أن مسئولية اعداد القوائم المالية تقع على عاتق إدارة المنشأة. ومن هذا المنطلق، يمكن أن تضيف الإدارة قيمة للمعلومات التى تتضمنها تلك القوائم، وفى نفس الوقت قد تكون مصدراً أساسيا للتحريف الذى قد يحدث فى المعلومات المحاسبية والذى قد يؤدى إلى عدم تعبيرها عن الوضع الاقتصادى الحقيقى للمنشأة. ويجد مستخدمو القوائم المالية عادة صعوبة فى التمييز بين المعلومات الصادقة وتلك المعلومات غير الصادقة مما يدفعهم إلى الاستعانة بالمحاسبين القانونيين وغيرهم من وسطاء المعلومات لتحسين قدرتهم على فهم الأداء المالى للمنشأة وأداءها المتوقع فى المستقبل.

ونظراً لأن المحاسبين القانونيين ــ شأنهم فى ذلك شأن غيرهم من الوسطاء فى سوق المال ــ ليست لديهم معلومات كاملة عن المنشأة وما يدور فيها، فإنهم يستخدمون عادة معرفتهم بالصناعة التى تعمل فيها المنشأة، واستراتيجياتها التنافسية، بجانب خبرتهم فى الأمور المحاسبية، وذلك لتفسير القوائم المالية. وتكون نقطة البداية فى المنهج الذى يستخدمه المحاسب القانونى هى القوائم المالية. ويتميز المحاسب القانونى عن غيره من وسطاء المعلومات بمعرفته الكبيرة وخبرته المهنية التى تمكنه من قراءة وفهم القوائم المالية بطريقة سليمة. وتعتبر قراءة وفهم القوائم المالية شرطاً أساسياً لاجراء أى تحليل أو تقييم سليم لمنشآت الأعمال.

ويتضمن المنهج الذى يتبعه المحاسب القانونى عادة أربع خطوات رئيسية وهى:

1- تحليل استراتيجية الأعمال.

2- التحليل المحاسبى

3- التحليل المالى

4- التحليل المستقبلىالتقييمى وتقدير قيمة المنشأة.

ويقوم المحاسب القانونى بهذه الخطوات الأربع سواء كان الغرض هو التحليل والتقييم لأغراض شراء استثمارات فى الأسهم، أو بغرض الإندماج أو الاستحواذ، أو لأغراض الخصخصة وتحديد قيمة السهم للشركة الجديدة، أو لأغراض منح الإئتمان. ونتناول فيما يلى كل من هذه الخطوات لبيان الهدف منها، وأهميتها ، وكيفية قيام المحاسب القانونى بها.

أولا: تحليل استراتيجية الأعمال :

يقوم أى قرار للأستثمار أو منح الأئتمان على تقدير للعائد المتوقع على الاستثمار ودرجة المخاطرة التى ينطوى عليها. لذلك فإن الخطوة الأولى فى منهج التحليل والتقييم الذى يتبعه المحاسب القانونى تتضمن تحديد محركات الربحية فى المنشأة ومخاطر الأعمال فيها، وتقدير القدرة الربحية للمنشأة. ويكون هذا التقدير عادة على أساس نوعى وليس كميا . ويمكن القيام بذلك بإجراء تحليل للصناعة التى تنتمى إليها المنشأة، وتحليل الاستراتيجية التى تتبعها المنشأة لخلق ميزة تنافسية واستمرار هذه الميزة التنافسية فى المستقبل.

وكما نعلم جميعا، فإن قيمة المنشأة تتحدد بقدرتها على اكتساب عائد يزيد عن تكلفة الأموال المستثمرة فيها. وبينما تتحدد تكلفة الأموال عن طريق سوق المال، فإن القدرة الربحية المتوقعة للمنشأه تتوقف على الاستراتيجيات التى تختارها وتطبقها بما فى ذلك:

1- اختيار الصناعة التى تعمل فيها المنشأة.

2- اختيار الاستراتيجية التى تنوى الشركة اتباعها لتحقيق مركز تنافسى فى الصناعة.

3- الطريقة التى تتوقع المنشأة أن تحقق بها التنسيق بين المجالات التى تعمل فيها فى حالة تعددها.

ويمكن للمحاسب القانونى تحليل الصناعة بإجراء تحليل للربحية الممكنة لكل صناعة تتنافس فيها المنشأة. ويمكن استخدام نسبة الأرباح قبل الفوائد والضريبة (إن وجدت) إلى القيمة الدفترية للأصول لهذا الغرض. 

ويتوقف متوسط الربحية فى الصناعة عادة على عاملين:

الأول : درجة المنافسة فى الحاضر والمستقبل، وهى تتحدد فى ضوء كل مما يلى:

أ ) المنافسة الحالية بين الشركات القائمة.

?ب) التهديد بدخول منافسين جدد. 

?ج) التهديد الناتج عن ظهور منتجات جديدة.

الثانى: القدرة التفاوضية فى سوقى المدخلات والمخرجات. وهى تشمل:

أ ) القدرة التفاوضية للعملاء.

ب?) القدرة التفاوضية للمشترين.

وبالإضافة إلى تحليل الصناعة، فإنه يجب تحليل الاستراتيجيات التى تنهجها المنشأة لتحديد مركزها فى الصناعة. ومن المعروف أنه يمكن للمنشأة تحقيق مركز تنافسى من خلال:

أ ) التمييز فى مجال التكلفة وذلك بتقديم نفس المنتج أو الخدمة ولكن بتكلفة أقل من المنافسين.

ب) التمييز فى المنتج أو الخدمة وذلك بتقديم منتج أو خدمة فريدة ومميزة.

ويتطلب تحليل استراتيجية التنافس تحديد قدرات الشركة وعوامل النجاح فيها، وتحليل سلسلة القيمة والأنشطة اللازمة لتنفيذ الاستراتيجية، وذلك بالإضافة لتحليل مدى استمرارية الميزة التنافسية.

وقد تقوم بعض الشركات بتنويع أنشطـتها وذلك بالتنافس فى صناعات مختلفة. وفى هذه الحالة، يجب تحليل الآثار الإقتصادية ــ سواء كانت إيجابية أو سلبية ــ لإدارة مشروعات مختلفة تحت مظلة منشأة واحدة.


ثانيا : التحليل المحاسبى :

تتمثل الخطوة الثانية فى منهج تحليل وتقييم الأعمال فى القيام بإجراء التحليل المحاسبى بغرض تقييم مدى تعبير القوائم المالية عن حقيقة الوضع الاقتصادى للمنشأة. وتعتبر هذه الخطوة هامة للغاية نظراً لأنها تساعد على زيادة مستوى الثقة فى الاستنتاجات التى يتم التوصل إليها من التحليل المالى. ويقوم المحاسب القانونى، فى اجرائه للتحليل المحاسبى، بما يلى:

1- تحديد السياسات المحاسبية الأساسية:

بعد قيامه بتحليل الاستراتيجية، وتحديد عوامل النجاح ومخاطر الأعمال فى المنشأة، فإنه من المهم تقييم الكيفية التى تمت بها إدارة هذه العوامل والمخاطر. ويساعد التحليل المحاسبى فى تحديد وتقييم السياسات والتقديرات التى تستخدمها المنشأة لقياس عوامل النجاح والمخاطر فيها.

2- تقدير المرونة فى اختيار السياسات المحاسبية:

من المعروف أنه كلما زادت درجة المرونة فى اختيار السياسات المحاسبية، كلما كانت هناك فرصة أكبر للإدارة لتقوم بإدارة الأرقام التى تظهر فى القوائم المالية. ومثال ذلك المرونة فى اختيار طرق الاستهلاك، ومعالجة خطط المعاشات والتقاعد. وهناك بعض المنشآت التى لا تتوافر لها المرونة فى اختيار السياسات المحاسبية للمحاسبة عن عوامل النجاح فيها لخضوعها لمعايير محاسبية، ومثال ذلك البحوث والتطوير فى شركات الصناعات الدوائية. بينما يوجد بعض المنشآت مثل البنوك والتى يكون لديها مرونة آكبر فى إدارة مخاطر الائتمان ووضع السياسات المحاسبية الخاصة بتقدير الديون المشكوك فيها.

3-تقييم الاستراتيجية المحاسبية:

إذا كان لدى المنشأة مرونة محاسبية فإنه يكون لدى الإدارة فرصة الاختيار بين الإفصاح عن أو إخفاء الأداء الحقيقى للمنشأة. ويقوم المحاسب القانونى بتقييم الاستراتيجية المحاسبية وذلك عن طريق:

أ )التأكد من أن السياسات المحاسبية التى تتبعها المنشأة تتمشى مع ما هو سائد فى الصناعة.

ب?) تقييم مدى وجود دوافع لدى الإدارة لاستخدام المرونة المالية للتلاعب فى الأرقام المحاسبية.

ج?) تحديد ما إذا كانت المنشأة قد قامت بتغيير أى من سياساتها أو تقديراتها المحاسبية.

د?) تقييم مدى واقعية السياسات والتقديرات المحاسبية التى اتبعتها المنشأة فى الماضى.

هـ) تحديد ما إذا كانت المنشأة تقوم بهيكلة أى عمليات جوهرية لتحقيق أهداف محاسبية معينة.

4- تقييم جودة الإفصاح:

تعتبر جودة الإفصاح نتيجة طبيعية لجودة المحاسبة فى المنشآة. ويمكن للمحاسب القانونى تقييم جودة الإفصاح فى القوائم المالية عن طريق تقييم مايلى:

أ ) كفاية الإفصاح الذى توفره المنشأة عند التقرير عن استراتيجية الأعمال وآثارها الاقتصادية.

ب?) مدى وضوح الإيضاحات فى شرح السياسات المحاسبية الأساسية والافتراضات التى بنيت عليها التقديرات المحاسبية.

ج?) كفاية شرح الأداء الحاضر للمنشأة فى تقاريرها المالية.

د?) كفاية الافصاح عن نتائج أعمال الأنشطة القطاعية المختلفة، إن وجدت.

هـ) مدى جودة برنامج علاقات المستثمرين فى الشركة.

5- تحديد مواطن الخطر:

يجب على المحاسب القانونى تحديد ما إذا كانت هناك شكوك فى جودة السياسات والتقديرات المحاسبية. ويمكن أن يستدل فى تحديده لمواطن الخطر فى السياسات والتقديرات المحاسبية بكل مما يلى:

أ ) وجود تغييرات محاسبية غير مبررة، خصوصا لو كان أداء الشركة سيئاً.

?ب) وجود عمليات لزيادة الأرباح لا يمكن تبريرها.

?ج) وجود زيادة غير طبيعية فى حسابات العملاء بالمقارنة بالزيادة فى المبيعات.

?د) وجود زيادة غير طبيعية فى المخزون بالمقارنة بالزيادة فى المبييعات.

هـ) زيادة الفجوة بين أرباح الشركة وتدفقاتها النقدية من الأنشطة التشغيلية.

و ) بيع حسابات المدينين مع حق الرجوع.

ز ) التخفيض غير المتوقع فى قيم الأصول.

ح) التسويات الكبيرة فى الربع الأخير من السنة.

ك?) وجود رأى متحفظ للمراجع.

ل?) التغيير غير المبرر للمراجع.

م?) العمليات مع أطراف ذوى علاقة.

6- تعديل الأرقام المحاسبية:

يجب على المحاسب القانونى تنظيف الممارسات المحاسبية وإجراء تعديل فى الأرقام الواردة فى القوائم المالية قبل استخدامها فى التحليل المالى. إذ يترتب على استخدام قوائم مالية مضللة الوصول إلى استنتاجات غير سليمة بشأن قيمة المنشأة.
ويقوم المحاسب القانونى بإجراء هذه الخطوات الست على كل من الأصول، والخصوم، وحقوق الملكية، والإيرادات ، والمصروفات

ثالثا: التحليل المالى:
يهدف التحليل المالى إلى تقييم أداء المنشأة مقارنا بأهدافها واستراتيجياتها المحددة. ويتضمن التحليل المالى استخدام تحليل النسب وتحليل التدفق النقدى. ويهدف تحليل النسب إلى تقييم العلاقات بين عناصر القوائم المالية بينما يهدف تحليل التدفق النقدى إلى تقدير السيولة، وتقييم الكيفية التى تدير بها المنشأة تدفقاتها النقدية من الأنشطة التشغيلية والاستثمارية والتمويلية.

ونظراً لأن قيمة المنشأة تتحدد على أساس ربحيتها ونموها فإنه يجب على المحاسب القانونى أن يتعرف على الوسائل التى يمكن أن تستخدمها الإدارة لتحقيق النمو وتحقيق أهداف الربحية، وذلك بغرض تحديد مدى فاعلية سياسات الشركة فى تحقيق هذه الأهداف. وتتمثل نقطة البداية عادة فى تحديد معدل العائد على حقوق الملكية و مقارنة هذا المعدل مع تكلفة الأموال، وذلك بغرض قياس الربحية الكلية.

ويتأثر معدل العائد على حقوق الملكية بعاملين هما:

(أ?) ربحية تشغيل الأصول ، ويتم قياسها بمعدل العائد على الأصول.

(ب?) حجم الأصول بالنسبة لحقوق الملكية ( أى الرافعة المالية) ، ويتم قياسها بنسبة الأصول إلى حقوق الملكية.

ويمكن تجزئة ربحية تشغيل الأصول إلى نسبتين هامتين وهما:

( أ ) هامش الربح ويتم قياسه بنسبة صافى الدخل إلى المبيعات.

(ب) معدل دوران الأصول ، ويتم قياسه بنسبة المبيعات إلى الأصول.

ونظراً لأن ربحية المنشأة ونموها يتوقفان على استراتيجيات المنشأة فى سوق المنتج، والسياسات المتعلقة بالتعامل مع سوق المال، فإن التحليل يجب أن يمتد إلى سياسات المنشأة بشأن إدارة العمليات، (إدارة الإيرادات والمصروفات) وإدارة الاستثمارات (إدارة رأس المال العامل والأصول طويلة الأجل)، والإدارة المالية، وسياسات توزيع الأرباح.

ويتم تقييم أداء إدارة العمليات باستخدام نسبة مجمل الربح وتحليل المصروفات البيعية والإدارية. ويستخدم المحاسب القانونى معدل دوران صافى الأصول طويلة الأجل، ومعدل دوران الأصول الثابتة لقياس كفاءة إدارة الأصول طويلة الأجل. كما يستخدم مؤشرات رأس المال العامل لقياس كفاءة إدارة رأس المال العامل.

ولأغراض تقييم فاعلية وكفاءة الإدارة المالية فى الفترة القصيرة يستخدم المحاسب القانونى عادة نسبة التداول، والسيولة السريعة، ونسبة النقدية، ونسبة التدفقات النقدية من العمليات التشغيلية للخصوم المتداولة. بينما يستخدم نسبة الديون إلى حقوق الملكية ومعدل تغطية الفوائد لتقييم الإدارة المالية فى المدى الطويل.

ويجب ألا يكتفى المحاسب القانونى بتقييم الربحية، وانما يمتد تحليلة عادة إلى تقييم مدى استمرارية النمو، ويستخدم فى ذلك معدل استمرارية النمو والذى يتم قياسه بضرب معدل العائد على حقوق الملكية فى متمم نسبة توزيعات الأرباح.

وبالإضافة إلى تحليل النسب يقوم المحاسب القانونى عادة بإجراء تحليل التدفقات النقدية، وذلك بتحليل مكونات قائمة التدفق النقدى ومصادر واستخدامات النقدية فى الماضى والتى تستخدم مع تحليل النسب لوضع تقديرات للأداء المتوقع فى المستقبل.

رابعا : التحليل المستقبلى :

تعتبر الخطوات الثلاث السابقة ضرورية لأغراض اجراء التحليل المستقبلى والذى يتضمن ركنين أساسيين وهما : التنبؤ، والتقييم. ويقصد بالتنبؤ استخدام المعلومات التى توافرت عن الأداء الماضى فى الخطوات السابقة كأساس للتنبؤ بالأداء المستقبلى للمنشأة. ويتضمن التنبؤ دراسة سلوك نمو المبيعات والأرباح، ثم يلى ذلك التنبؤ بالمبيعات ثم المصروفات والأرباح. ويقوم المحاسب القانونى بعد ذلك بالتنبؤ بعناصر قائمة المركز المالى وبالتدفقات النقدية. ونظرا لأن هذه التقديرات تبنى على إفتراضات فإنه يتعين إجراء تحليل للحساسية وذلك لضمان معقولية الافتراضات التى بنيت عليها تلك التقديرات.

ويبنى التقييم على النتائج التى نتوصل إليها فى عملية التنبؤ. ويشتمل التقييم على عنصرين أساسيين وهما:

1- اختيار مداخل التقييم المناسبة:

ويقوم المحاسب القانونى عادة بإختيار مجموعة من المداخل التى تستخدم لأغراض التقييم. ولعل أكثر المداخل المستخدمة شيوعاً مايلى:

أ ) مدخل التوزيعات المخصومة، والذى تتحدد فيه قيمة المنشأة على أساس القيمة الحالية للتوزيعات المستقبلية.

?ب) الأرباح فوق العادية المخصومة، وتتحدد فيه قيمة المنشأة بقيمتها الدفترية مضافا إليها القيمة الحالية للأرباح فوق العادية.

?ج) التقييم على أساس نسب السعر للأرباح وذلك بتطبيق نسبة السعر للأرباح على القيمة المقدرة لأرباح السنة القادمة. ويمكن استخدام نسبة السعر للقيمة الدفترية، ونسبة السعر للمبيعات لتحقيق نفس الغرض.

?د) تحليل التدفقات النقدية المخصومة.

2- تطبيق المدخل أو المداخل التى يتم اختيارها:

ويتطلب ذلك التنبؤ بالأداء المالى للمنشأة على شكل توزيعات أرباح، والتدفقات النقدية الحرة خلال الفترة المستقبلية المتبقية من عمر المنشأة. ثم تقدير تكلفة الأموال المناسبة لخصم القيم المتنبأ بها. وللتنبؤ بالأداء المستقبلى للمنشأة يبدأ المحاسب القانونى بوضع إفتراضات عن مؤشرات الأداء الأساسية فى الشركة فى ظل فترة زمنية. وتشمل مؤشرات الأداء كل مما يلى:

• معدل نمو المبيعات فى السنة السابقة.

• نسبة صافى ربح العمليات إلى المبيعات.

• نسبة مصروف الفائدة لصافى الديون.

• نسبة صافى رأس المال العامل للمبيعات.

• نسبة صافى الأصول التشغيلية طويلة الأجل للمبيعات.

• نسبة صافى الديون لصافى رأس المال العامل.

مع استخدام أرصدة أول السنة لجميع بنود المركز المالى التى تستخدم فى هذه النسب، واستخدام بنود قائمة الدخل عن السنة. وتعتبر هذه النسب الست كافية للتنبؤ بالمركز المالى، وقائمة الدخل، والتدفقات النقدية ، والعائد على حقوق الملكية.

وتعتبر الخطوات الأربع السابقة بمثابة العناصر الأساسية لمنهج تحليل وتقييم منشآت الأعمال الذى يجب أن يستخدمه المحاسبون القانونيون. ويتسم هذه المنهج بالشمول والدقة، ويمكن من الوصول إلى تقييم أقرب للحقيقة. ويمكن استخدام هذا المنهج لأغراض الإستثمار فى أسهم، وشراء شركة قائمة، أو الاندماج أو الاستحواذ ، أو لأغراض الخصخصة وطرح أسهم لأول مرة للشركة الجديدة. ويساهم المحاسبون القانونيون بذلك فى توفير معلومات ضرورية مفيده لأغراض اتخاذ القرارات الاستثماريه المختلفه. وتساهم تلك المعلومات المفيده والتى تتسم بالجوده فى توجيه تلك القرارات بما يخدم الاقتصاد الوطنى

----------


## محمد غباشى

تسلم على الموضوع وتقبل مرورى

----------


## المحب الولهان

أخى العزيز edcsallam تحية طيبة و بعد أشكرك فعلا على الموضوع الرائع و أتمنى لك دائما التميز . :2:

----------

